# Barney's first walk in the puppy park..



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

... wasn't terribly good due to a boxer puppy going for him in an aggressive 'playful' way within minutes of us arriving. He hang on to his rear end while Barney squealed and I shouted at the owner to get his effing dog off mine. A great start! I picked Barney up and walked away in tears as Barney seemed hurt and squealing (though he's fine) and I didn't want his first experience to be a bad one. He didn't seem bothered later as he played with his brother Alfie, but I guess it shook me up and though the owner came over (with his bruiser now on the lead) and apologised, as did I for swearing at him, I don't feel like rushing back to that Park again. 

Not a great first walk for me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn. I actually wrote a post to you saying to be sure the park was super quiet and that you checked with the other dog owners that their dogs were puppy friendly. I erased it because it seemed so preachy and patronizing.  All is not lost however. Make up for his experience with plenty of good experiences with nice dogs, hopefully a boxer somewhere too. There must be a boxer somewhere who is not a playground bully (I have yet to meet one though).


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah thank you Fairlie, that's sweet and wouldn't have seemed patronising at all. The park was quiet at first and then a number of dogs appeared out of nowhere, including this boxer. 

He's had good experiences with my son's collie who keeps him in check in a non aggressive way and of course his brother too, plus he grew up with other bigger dogs around. My last dog was aggressive and bit other dogs so I never could let him off the lead as I couldn't trust him. I don't want to feel unconfident with Barney, but this wasn't a great start. We'll go elsewhere tomorrow where he can be on his training lead but still I have to let him off at some point.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh Isn't that just typical? I hope you manage a good meeting soon. I know how you've been looking forward to it too.​


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Neil.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think he's reluctant to let me go now!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poo! I was thinking about you and Barney this morning and how rotten the weather was for your first walk (well here anyway) I never thought about dog problems. I'm so sorry, yes get out again as soon as possible and have a happy meet - go to the pub and get him fussed with 🍷🍷 I'm sure he'll be fine especially since he's already had some positive doggy experiences.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks so much Marion, that's very thoughtful. The weather wasn't great this morning here either. It looks sunny out now but I guess I should wait till tomorrow for his next walk? X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Lou, sorry it wasn't a first good walk. With Molly I started her on small short walks in places she was use to just around the houses at first, that way was unlikely to come across dogs off leads, but still dogs she could greet and meet!
Try again tomorrow. 
I must admit like fairlie have not come across a boxer yet that has been welcoming to any of my other dogs in fact both previous dogs I've had both had a run in with one! 
Good luck for tomorrow's walkies, hope the sun stays out x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Nicki, I did take her out for a walk round the block this morning for his very first outing and he was fine. 

We just now went to a small grassy area nearby as I didn't want his first day to be horrible. I checked with a woman nearby and her lab boxer (!) cross that he was friendly, and he was, and so Barney had a little run round, with yellow tape stuck to his lead that tells bully boys to keep away from my baby! Not a great photo as he wouldn't keep still!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Barney!! & you, in reality I bet you were more traumatised than Barney - they are resilient little things & he'll bounce back (hopefully get a tough little teething nip into the boxer next time he meets!) 
The best advice has already been given by Marion, go to the pub enjoy a wine & allow little Barney to be adored by all  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He is such a darling. Sorry it wasn't a great start, but you will have some wonderful adventures to come. It must have been frightening, when Arlo was little any little knock he would squeal like a little pig, but then he would be over it and I would still be in a panic

Boxers used to scare me when I was a child one attacked our dog and gave it a nasty wound. When my son got one I wasn't t sure but now we love him to bits and he comes for holidays, he is a softy so they are not all bad


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Boxers are great dogs, they are just so "over the top" though. Lou you absolutely have to steel yourself to not overreacting when he gets pushed around because it will happen alot. Your anger will only amplify his response ten fold. Try and maintain the cheerful "you'll live" approach you'd take with a child wailing over a small injury. Obviously try to orchestrate his experiences so they are all good, but worse, in my opinion, is to turn him into a squeally "mama's boy".


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Amanda, glad you can relate! 
Fairlie, as hard as that is to read, you speak much sense. Having had to avoid dogs because I had an aggressive dog previously, I certainly don't want to do that again. 
Thank you ☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

And thank you Tinman too! X


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, Poor Barney and you. Not heard mof puppy parks today but perhaps I won't bother now. My little girl is dying to get her feet on the ground and meet other doggies. I know most of the dogs in our village and they (and owners seem a friendly lot. Hope you both recover from a scary experience. I suspect Barney will recover more quickly than you


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Peter! I'm sure puppy parks are a great place, and the other dogs there were perfectly fine. I think Barney has indeed recovered more quickly than me - though he's slept a lot today, perhaps from too much walking and running around


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Thanks Amanda, glad you can relate!
> Fairlie, as hard as that is to read, you speak much sense. Having had to avoid dogs because I had an aggressive dog previously, I certainly don't want to do that again.
> Thank you ☺


We had to avoid other dogs on walks because of our last dog too, it's taken a while to unlearn that behaviour but now we've got used to actively seeking them out! And it surprised me how many there are with issues when I thought it was just us.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

So glad you can relate too Marion! Unlearning that behaviour is quite difficult but I am determined. I used to cross the road if a dog was likely to come near my old rescue jack russell as he had bitten two dogs in his early days with me. He'd bark and growl aggressively with any dog and I couldn't go anywhere with him for the 14 years I had him, (despite much behavioural training) so unlearning this and being more confident can only be a good thing for Barney and me.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It really is worth the time and effort now to make sure they are great with other dogs. I'd line up some play dates with dogs that don't just like puppies, find some older dogs that *love* puppies and are really gentle with them.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Fairlie, I will do. He has his puppy party tonight and other dogs that I know that he can play with. 

However, having been woken at 5.30 by him (and I usually go back to sleep after he's been let out for a pee/poo/breakfast) I'm still awake an at 6.30 feeling angry and upset about yesterday. I dont remember exactly how it happened and my friend Chrissie (Bundle) who was with me with Alfie, Barney's brother, may remember it more clearly but it seemed as though this boxer just appeared and went for him. I dont think it was playful at all - I know what puppies are like when they play flight as Alfie and Barney do it all the time - it seemed more like an attack as he hung on to Barney's back end. The trainer at the puppy party said to pick a dog up if he is being attacked, and other people have said to leave them to fight for themselves. I can understand the latter position, though if a puppy is squealing in pain it seems wrong to let them sort out between themselves. So I'm confused by that, annoyed at myself for being so hurt on Barney's behalf, and afraid that I will be anxious around any dog that comes bounding over to Barney.

So an early morning, tired rant from me I'm afraid, and thank you for any further comments.


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh dear, I've just read this. I'm afraid I didnt really see what happened as I was focused on what Alfie was doing. I recall the boxer puppy coming up to Barney and I was watching Alfie with the other dog that bounded up to him, then I heard Barney squeal. I know how upsetting this incident was and I feel anxious around big dogs that I don't know. However, Barney recovered quickly and he was soon scrapping with Alfie again....and although Barney is quite a lot smaller, he holds his own! xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, he can hold his own with Alfie, but shame he didn't get a chance to do it with the little bugger yesterday! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Yes, he can hold his own with Alfie, but shame he didn't get a chance to do it with the little bugger yesterday! x


Morning Lou, must get these poos together soon. Molly likes a good bundle, but is such a gentle girl when she's plays  
How old is Barney now? X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That'd be fab Nicki! Barney is 11 weeks now. When things have calmed down for you let me know when is good - either Brighton or Lewes is good for me x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok will do! Extension is near to completion Sid has his last injection on the 3rd of July . How come Barney can go out when did he have his last jab and how long was it before he could go out after? 
Hopefully Molly will be finished by then or I will have more dog than I care to mention following us


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney has had 2 of 3 jabs, could go out a week after the 2nd jab. They're different from the 2 a month apart, these are 3 2 weeks apart so the 3rd jab (for lepo something or other ) is next Tuesday, all paid for by the breeder at her vets in Billingshurst. I'm not totally sure of the difference in the vaccinations but I believe they are newer and cover more. 

You sound like you have a lot on your plate right now so I'm ready when you are! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Were other people around? I find now at dog parks the people will often police situations like this and admonish an owner if their dog is coming on too strongly and another dog has clearly had enough. The owners of the thugs are usually quick to put their dogs on a lead.

I'm with your trainer, I'd scoop him up and say "you need a break" if it got too rough. However you must brace yourself for a change when he reaches about four months and loses his puppy status amongst the other dogs. They will stop tolerating any over the top pup play and their normal corrections of him will terrify you. When otherwise nice dogs suddenly go for him as a warning to move back or stay away he absolutely must be left to learn the consequences of signals he missed otherwise he may turn into one of the thugs himself.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think that's what Molly had she had 3 jabs and could go out after the second . It's the newer version and yes it covers more or better at least, I thought SIDS was the same but only showed the receptionist last week , so going to check today when in town. Will be nice to get him out actually walking soon,it's getting difficult to carry as he wriggles and want to get down with Molly's  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Were other people around? I find now at dog parks the people will often police situations like this and admonish an owner if their dog is coming on too strongly and another dog has clearly had enough. The owners of the thugs are usually quick to put their dogs on a lead.
> 
> I'm with your trainer, I'd scoop him up and say "you need a break" if it got too rough. However you must brace yourself for a change when he reaches about four months and loses his puppy status amongst the other dogs. They will stop tolerating any over the top pup play and their normal corrections of him will terrify you. When otherwise nice dogs suddenly go for him as a warning to move back or stay away he absolutely must be left to learn the consequences of signals he missed otherwise he may turn into one of the thugs himself.


Hi Fairlie, there were other people around though it all happened probably quite quickly and frantically and I didnt really notice what anyone else was doing. The owner did put a lead on his dog and apologise later.

He has been told off by my son's dog and knows his place with her at their house, which is fine. He is fairly submissive I think and doesn't take long to get the message. I don't mind him being put in his place if its necessary (well, I say that in theory!) and hope that he will be able to defend himself if need be. Certainly while he is a pup I will continue to pick him up if necessary, but hopefully I won't need to.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We are avid dog park goers since they were 14 weeks old. What I notice are many puppy owners who haven't done enough socializing (usually first time at the dog park at about 5-6 months). These pups tend to be larger breeds who at 5-6 months are larger than what ours will be full grown. They also don't know good dog communication or appropriate play due to lack of socializing. I suspect that they were small enough to play in the yard but once they reach a certain size they are brought out to the dog parks to let out their energy. 
I usually let Lexi & Beemer sort things themselves. What I will do if another dog doesn't listen to their no's of any kind (tail tucked and backing away, a slight snarl, yelp, snap no thanks, etc) is call my two over to me. If the other dogs keeps doing it, I walk in between them and use my legs/body to break it up and keep them separated. I have at times given commands to sit and given an "uh uh" to break it up. It's been nice as when we go there are regulars we see so I know they all get along. I tend to be more vigilant in new parks or with new dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You sound very brave to walk in between them! I'm sure it's lovely once you get to know people and their dogs and that must make it such a great experience. I guess with your two then perhaps they can protect eachother to some extent?

I just had a lovely walk on the sea front with a friend and her dog and Barney met lots of dogs who were all friendly with him and vice versa. As soon as we got on the pebbly beach by the sea though, Barney went a bit crazy and decided to bite my legs incessantly which wasn't much fun, though did amuse people sitting quietly on the beach! I suspect he was over excited/tired so carried him home. Puppy party tonight should be interesting and hopefully will be helpful!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! That's life with a puppy, extreme highs and lows  Poppy used to go completely ape after puppy class, it blew her tiny nut being in a room with so many dogs to harass - once I remember we stopped to meet friends in the pub on the way home and she was constantly biting me and completely disobedient (they were really shocked ha! they thought all puppies were like the ones from the Andrex ad and that we'd walk in with her doing newly learned tricks from class ) We didn't do it again, straight home, batten down the hatches and open a bottle was the way forward


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If only they had an easier way for them to communicate directly that they've reached their limit and are going to lose it. Come to think of it wouldn't it be nice if people could communicate that too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I still have to check my fears/worries and am not always successful. Balancing being calm while still aware is not easy. Beemer and Lexi have recently become more aggressive on the leash and I know because I'm weary or distracted. So now I don't walk with headphones and if I feel myself get anxious when another dog approaches I stop and do a little training. I've learned to carry treats with me everywhere as I feel calmer and in more control when I ask a command (sit) and they do it. 
As for putting myself in between, My thinking is that the pushy dogs like the boxer likes to pick on smaller ones and my ass is much bigger. Plus I'd rather get bit on my butt than my hands and face. Mostly I step in to get my dogs' attention to then follow me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marion, that's interesting (and funny!) I'm beginning to learn when Barney is tired /over excited, that I need to carry toys and treats with me at all times when out as well as at home and at the puppy party learnt some very helpful tips too. And I also came home and instantly opened the wine! 

Yup lexi&beemer, I need to remain calm whilst keeping an eye out for potential trouble too... Bloody hell, to think I gave up doing a doctorate for this,- I thought having a puppy would be simpler!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds as if Barney is doing very well and certainly not dwelling on the rude boxer encounter.
I am not in favour of picking your dog up if another dog is bothering it - rude dogs will jump up and may hurt you as well as your pup.
I'm with Lexi and Beemer's mum - block them with your body and say 'That will do' in your best no nonsense voice. Then crack out the dog treats as the ultimate distraction.
Hopefully you are feeling more confident again after a better day.
Be careful not to do too much with Barney while he is still so young, remember the 5 mins per month rule.
I will happily bring Dot over sometime for a walk - she is very submissive and more interested in her ball than other dogs so not remotely threatening


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Errrr hello marzi.....
You can't be offering out little dot meetings to just anybody! 
You can't give one without the other...  - that's favouritism!
Now - when can we gave a little dot meeting please??


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks Marzi - yes do come to Brighton for walkies, that'd be fun! Tracey, come to Brighton too! 

I only picked Barney up after the owner had removed his bully boy boxer from Barney's back. He seemed to be so attached to it that I'm not sure how I could have got in between them, but perhaps next time I might be more confident and also able to intervene.

I've got confused with the 5 minute per month rule - thats playing around on grass isnt it, not walking on a lead on the pavement? Presume that can be for longer? thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww sounds like he is doing well despite his scary encounter.

The 5 minutes per month is for pavement walking as the puppy really has no choice during that time and pavement walking can be quite hard on puppy joints.

Off lead romps on soft ground can be for longer as the dog has more choice when to rest and when to keep going.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, that's what I thought, though I'm sure the trainer said off lead romps mean they are bouncing around more and need to keep that to the minimum rather than the more gentle pavement walks. I'll check with her and bundle too, who was there.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's the trainer's response to my asking her about the 5 minute rule..

I don't know what it is based on but I would say 15mins off lead with lots of running is equivalent to 20-30mins walking slowly on a lead. If you think how much ground is covered in both it is probably similar.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think it's about the repetitive motion not the impact on the ground or even distance covered. At that age they fatigue pretty easily. My two were done after a walk around the block. But at the dog park would romp and play and then rest and and sniff and dog and then go back to playing and romping and chase and rest. They would do this for about 45 min to an hour. Their joints aren't just going in the same motion over and over when they play like this. The key like 2nd mentioned is will Barney rest on his own or do you need to help remind him to pause so he doesn't over do. One thing I've done is get them to learn to get some water on command. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you so much Lexi&Beemer, that makes so much sense. Barney doesn't yet know when to slow down, I only know he's had enough when he becomes hyper and goes for my legs, at which point I'm picking him up and carrying him home. At least that's the theory I'm working on at the moment!

This site is so helpful and responsive, thank you all x


----------

